# Samsung Galaxy S10+



## UberGirl2019 (May 25, 2019)

When I press Go to start my pick ups the ap does nothing. I am getting no help from Uber support. Please help! Just upgraded my phone to a galaxy s10+. I tested my account on my old phone with wifi since I can only use with wifi now and it works fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I only have an old android tablet, so my android knowledge is limited. But I would suggest making sure all of your apps are up to date in the Play Store, and also go into your phone’s settings and make sure there isn’t also an update for your phone.

Sounds like a strange bug to me, and doesn’t sound like an Uber server issue if it works on your old phone. 

After you update everything, turn your phone off for a minute and then back on. If that doesn’t work, uninstall the Uber driver app and reinstall as well.

I hope one of the above will fix the issue


----------

